# Sample Rental Contract



## 90210 (31 Aug 2005)

Does anyone have a downloadable sample rental contract for property letting ?


----------



## Mrs Dara (31 Aug 2005)

I just typed one out on Monday on word.  I copied it from one I had from an estate agent.  How do I put it up here.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2005)

90210 could pm you his email address?

Daft.ie don't seem to have anything; if you know any estate agents, they should be able to oblige. Alternatively, try ringing the Students' Union of your nearest 3rd-level college...


----------



## delgirl (31 Aug 2005)

There's a good one here from Topfloor Property Management - originally posted by G7979:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=11676


----------



## stuart (31 Aug 2005)

If you want to email me I will send you one in word

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the link, delgirl; Stuart, would you mind obliging with the Word version? (pm on the way...)


----------



## RainyDay (31 Aug 2005)

Mrs Dara said:
			
		

> I just typed one out on Monday on word.  I copied it from one I had from an estate agent.  How do I put it up here.


Hi Mrs D - If you don't have their permission to copy/distribute it, please don't use askaboutmoney.com to do so, as this could well involve breach of copyright.


----------



## Mrs Dara (1 Sep 2005)

Sorry Rainyday, I'll rephrase my original post.

' I have one that I typed up myself on Monday.  They are all nearly identical anyway.'


----------

